# 29 Gallon Tank



## enola (Dec 31, 2011)

Ok here goes. You all have seen my filter and hood DIY, and here are some pictures of the tank with water and substrate. I am currently still cycling so there are no fish yet, but I have been purchasing plants slowly. They had buy 2 get one free at the store for plants and i got the crypt, anubias and micro sword yesterday. I used a layer of peat and then black blasting sand over that for the substrate. The black sand seems to be behaving and it never clouded up the tank at all. I haven't planted the crypt or the micro sword yet, going to do that Saturday when I do my pwc. The anubias I will tie onto my driftwood somewhere with some cotton thread. My heater and test kit should be here Thursday. 

Peat Moss Layer


FTS with water and some 'frill' that is now doing horribly...With the bio wheel for my 5 gal eclipse that will be my QT tank.


Micro Sword


Anubias


Cryptocoryne


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Cool! Is that drift wood real?


----------



## enola (Dec 31, 2011)

It is real. My husband found it around Lake Michigan in 2008. It was sitting in his shop and he said I could have it. I boiled and soaked it for 2 weeks, then soaked it in the tank for a week or 2 before I added the substrate. It will finally sink on its own now.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Very cool indeed!


----------



## enola (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: 29 Gallon Tank with LIFE *

I have life in my tank! I came home today from shopping and saw a teeny tiny little snail on the Micro Sword. It was still mostly clear, so I can't tell what shape or kind it is yet. This is fine with me, I like the snails, and eventually if they breed enough will become a staple for my husband's soon to come dwarf puffer tank.


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

Those are some great looking plants there, I dont see 1 brown spot or leaf on any of them, dont suppose you got them anywhere near Western New York.


----------



## enola (Dec 31, 2011)

I actually got them at my local petco. They must have just gotten them in because thier plants usually look yucky.


----------



## ZachZaf (Jan 26, 2012)

Looks like we might have another feb contestant for ToTM!


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

WOW thats what the plants look like when petco gets them in? I wonder what they do to them there lol, guess I'll have to call them and see when they get there shipment in.
anyways we look forward to following your build so keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

looking really good, plants look in graet shape


----------

